# [installation]problème d'installation PHP5

## djams

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un problème avec l'intallation de PHP-5.1.1

en tapant la commmnde 

# USE="-*" emerge php mod_php

ou

# ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-<votre version de PHP>/mod_php-<votre version de PHP>.ebuild config

il me renvoi le message suivant:

!!! Couldn't download Sbalot-1.0.tar.gz

je vous fais savoir que je n'ai pas de connexion internet sur mon pc

alors j'ai mis le package php-5.1.1.tar.gz  dans /usr/portage/distfiles

merci à tousLast edited by djams on Sat Jan 07, 2006 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Bonjour, tout d'abord, peux tu lires les règles du forum et mettre à jour ton titre pour y être conforme :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

Ensuite pour ton problème, php à besoin d'autres paquets que php et mod_php 

dont par exemple sbalot. Il va donc falloir que tu retrouves tous les paquets nécessaires à leur installation.

```
USE="-*" emerge -p php mod_php 
```

 te donnera la liste des paquets qu'il veut installer.

Au passage, le USE="-*" comme ça, c'est moyen, vu que si tu le mets à jour, il ne gardera pas cette configuration, il faut donc utiliser /etc/portage/package.use

Sinon, pour avoir une liste des paquets qu'il faut installer et des fichiers à télécharger, il y a peut être des scripts existant, essaye de chercher un peu sur le forum

----------

## guilc

Heu, maintenant, pour php, on n'utilise plus le paquet mod_php (mod apache) ou dev-php/php (version cli)

On utilise dev-lang/php qui fait les modes mod apache, cli et cgi en un seul ebuild (on peut builder ce que l'on veut de ces 3 possibilités avec des use flags : cgi/cli/apache/apache2)

Pour l'utiliser :

echo "dev-lang/php ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bonjour, tout d'abord, peux tu lires les règles du forum et mettre à jour ton titre pour y être conforme :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

 

+1

D'autant plus que c'est la troisième fois qu'on lui demande   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mauvaise volonté ?

----------

## blasserre

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

grillé... j'ai failli poster sur ton autre thread (lui aussi mal formatté et ou tu pose la même question) mais trop tard...

la réponse est déja ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3003671.html#3003671

rappel :

```
# emerge -pf cequetuveuxinstaller
```

te donnera la liste des trucs à télécharger pour l'install

si tu as d'autres problèmes ou questions n'hésite pas.... à faire un man emerge  :Wink: 

pense à tes titres (bouton éditer sur le premier post) merci

----------

## djams

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, maintenant, pour php, on n'utilise plus le paquet mod_php (mod apache) ou dev-php/php (version cli)
> 
> On utilise dev-lang/php qui fait les modes mod apache, cli et cgi en un seul ebuild (on peut builder ce que l'on veut de ces 3 possibilités avec des use flags : cgi/cli/apache/apache2)
> 
> Pour l'utiliser :
> ...

 

ecxuser moi, je suis nouveau dans le monde de linux et à ma première experience avec gentoo

j'ai trouvé le dev-lang mai il n'y a pas de php dedans par contre j'ai trouvé le php dans dev-php et je ne sais  plus koi faire pour l'installer

merci de m'aider

----------

## kopp

As tu suivi correctement le manuel d'installation ici 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml

C'est la première chose à faire.

Lire toute la documentation t'apportera beaucoup d'information sur le fonctionnement de Linux

En particulier, tu as surement besoin du CD de paquetage, comme te l'ont fait remarquer bibi.skuk et boozo dans un autre message.

Et sinon, on l'a assez répété, édite ton titre pour qu'il soit conforme aux normes du forum, ça a été dit ici, et dans d'autre message.

Pour le faire c'est pas compliqué, tu as un bouton éditer en haut à droite sur le message initial du fil, tu cliques dessus et tu changes.

On veut bien le dire une fois ou deux, mais là, ça commence à faire beaucoup, et si tu veux qu'on t'aide, il faut aussi suivre les règles.

----------

## guilc

 *djams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai trouvé le dev-lang mai il n'y a pas de php dedans par contre j'ai trouvé le php dans dev-php et je ne sais  plus koi faire pour l'installer

 

si tu n'as pas php dans dev-lang, c'est que ton arbre de portage n'est pas, mais alors pas du tout, a jour.

commence par faire un emerge sync, ensuite, emerge dev-lang/php !

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je vous fais savoir que je n'ai pas de connexion internet sur mon pc

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> je vous fais savoir que je n'ai pas de connexion internet sur mon pc 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo sans connexion, c'est pas la peine... au moins pour les opérations de maintenance (MAJ de portage et des logiciels)

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> ecxuser moi, je suis nouveau dans le monde de linux et à ma première experience avec gentoo

 

On veut bien t'excuser mais il faudrait tout de même faire un petit effort pour te conformer à nos conventions, comme on te l'a demandé plusieurs fois. 

Beaucoup de forums ont une charte et ce n'est pas propre au monde Linux !

Alors, si tu veux avoir les meilleures chances d'attirer la bienveillance de ceux qui pourraient d'aider :

CHANGE LE TITRE DE TON MESSAGE !!!!

(Tiens, à propos, K_S et Trevoke sont à la neige ?)

----------

## djams

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> j'ai trouvé le dev-lang mai il n'y a pas de php dedans par contre j'ai trouvé le php dans dev-php et je ne sais  plus koi faire pour l'installer 
> 
> si tu n'as pas php dans dev-lang, c'est que ton arbre de portage n'est pas, mais alors pas du tout, a jour.
> ...

 

j'ai fait emerge sync 

il m'affiche plein d'erreurs

----------

## Pixys

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   ecxuser moi, je suis nouveau dans le monde de linux et à ma première experience avec gentoo 
> 
> On veut bien t'excuser mais il faudrait tout de même faire un petit effort pour te conformer à nos conventions, comme on te l'a demandé plusieurs fois. 
> 
> Beaucoup de forums ont une charte et ce n'est pas propre au monde Linux !
> ...

 

Attention la pression commence à monter.....

Pour changer le titre de ton post tu dois éditer ton premier message et changer le titre.

maintenant tu n'as plus d'excuses.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *djams wrote:*   

> j'ai fait emerge sync 
> 
> il m'affiche plein d'erreurs

 

Peut-être, mais avec ces renseignements, on ne peux pas t'aider, même avec beaucoup de bonne volonté.

Il nous faut les messages d'erreurs précis (un copier-coller c'est le top), savoir quelle commande tu as fait pour obtenir ces messages d'erreurs.

Et comme le dit guilc, Gentoo sans connexion réseau, c'est vraiment difficile, voire même ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens. C'est pas pour te dégouter ou te rejetter, mais est-ce que tu ne peux pas te tourner vers une distribution ou l'importance d'avoir un accès régulier au net est moins crucial ? (par exemple, une distro ou tu peux tout trouver sur un ou plusieurs DVD, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas de Gentoo). Ne prends pas ça comme une attaque ou un rejet, mais ça sera beaucoup plus simple et efficace pour toi.

+

----------

## kopp

Et comme ça te l'a déjà été dit, 

```
emerge sync 
```

 se connecte aux serveurs Gentoo pour mettre à jour l'arborescence de Portage, or, comme tu le répètes sans cesse, tu n'as pas de connection internet, il est donc tout à fait normal que lorsque tu tapes la commande, ça ne marche pas.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (par exemple, une distro ou tu peux tout trouver sur un ou plusieurs DVD, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas de Gentoo). Ne prends pas ça comme une attaque ou un rejet, mais ça sera beaucoup plus simple et efficace pour toi.
> 
> 

 

Une Debian ?

----------

## blasserre

merci pour le titre    :Wink: 

sinon quand tu dis que tu n'as pas internet, c'est un problème de config ou tu est au bout d'un 56k au fin-fond de la lozère ?

----------

## djams

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   j'ai fait emerge sync 
> 
> il m'affiche plein d'erreurs 
> 
> Peut-être, mais avec ces renseignements, on ne peux pas t'aider, même avec beaucoup de bonne volonté.
> ...

 

est ce que vous pouvez m'indiquer comment configurer la connexion internet sur mon pc gentoo, j'ai un reseau local qui est constament connecté à internet , mai je n'ai pas pu connecter mon pc sous gentoo.

merci

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> est ce que vous pouvez m'indiquer comment configurer la connexion internet sur mon pc gentoo, j'ai un reseau local qui est constament connecté à internet , mai je n'ai pas pu connecter mon pc sous gentoo.

 

ha ba voila qui est plus raisonnable...

commence par nous donner le resultat de la commande 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

qui liste tes interfaces réseau

et si le résultat ne comporte qu'une entrée lo

donne nous le resultat de 

```
# lspci
```

qui liste les composants rattachés à ton bus pci

----------

## kopp

Ton problème n'est donc pas l'installation de php, mais la configuration de ta connection internet sur ta machine.

Donc pour le titre, il faudrait plutot un truc genre [internet] configuration connection

Oui je sais, je suis tatillon.

Enfin, je te remercie tout de même pour avoir changer le titre.

Sinon, comment est configurer ton réseau ? en dhcp (attribution automatique d'adresse IP) ou faut il préciser l'adresse que tu veux donner à ton pc ? ça sera utile pour t'aider à configurer.

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   est ce que vous pouvez m'indiquer comment configurer la connexion internet sur mon pc gentoo, j'ai un reseau local qui est constament connecté à internet , mai je n'ai pas pu connecter mon pc sous gentoo. 
> 
> ha ba voila qui est plus raisonnable...
> 
> commence par nous donner le resultat de la commande 
> ...

 

la commande ifconfig -a me donne:

eth0 link ncap:ethernet <adresse mac de la carte reseau>

inet addr :192.168.11.40 (l'adresse ip fixe que j'ai daonné à mon pc ) bcast: 192.168.11.255 Mask 255.255.255.0

up BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU : 1500 Metric :1

RX packets :60error: 0overruns :0 fram:0

je crois que la carte réseau est bien configuré!!!

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> je crois que la carte réseau est bien configuré!!!

 

restent à vérifier :

DNS (# cat /etc/resolv.conf)

routes/gw (# route)

----------

## djams

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ton problème n'est donc pas l'installation de php, mais la configuration de ta connection internet sur ta machine.
> 
> Donc pour le titre, il faudrait plutot un truc genre [internet] configuration connection
> 
> Oui je sais, je suis tatillon.
> ...

 

j'ai donnée une adresse fixe à mon pc qui est :192.168.11.40, nous disposon d'une connexion par routeur de type entreprise2 le partage de la l'internet se fait avec une gateway

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   je crois que la carte réseau est bien configuré!!! 
> 
> restent à vérifier :
> 
> DNS (# cat /etc/resolv.conf)
> ...

 

il faut mêtre quoi dans le fichier /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> le partage de la l'internet se fait avec une gateway

 

As-tu renseigné cette gateway comme indiqué dans le manuel ?

 *hanbook wrote:*   

>  route add default gw ${GATEWAY}

 

----------

## kopp

Chez moi, dans /etc/resolv.conf, j'ai un :

nameserveur 192.168.0.1

J'ai aussi préciser la gateway dans la configuration du reseau (/etc/conf.d/net ) :

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

Bien entendu, 192.168.0.1, c'est l'adresse ip du routeur.

edit : bon, après lecture du message de ghoti, j'ai plusieurs questions : ai je mis une connerie dans mon resolv.conf ?

et est ce que l'effet de rajouter le gateway dans /etc/conf.d/net revient au même que d'utiliser la commande route ?Last edited by kopp on Sat Jan 07, 2006 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   le partage de la l'internet se fait avec une gateway 
> 
> As-tu renseigné cette gateway comme indiqué dans le manuel ?
> 
>  *hanbook wrote:*    route add default gw ${GATEWAY} 

 

non pas encore

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> il faut mêtre quoi dans le fichier /etc/resolv.conf?

 

Essentiellement l'adresse de ton serveur de noms :

```
nameserver=<ip.du.serveur.de.noms>
```

Typiquement, tu peux mettre les adresses DNS qui t'ont été fournies par ton fournisseur d'accès.

Encore une fois, c'est décrit dans le manuel : 

 *handbook wrote:*   

> Ouvrez maintenant le fichier /etc/resolv.conf avec votre éditeur de texte favori (dans notre exemple, nous utilisons nano) :
> 
> Exemple de code 22 : Création du /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   il faut mêtre quoi dans le fichier /etc/resolv.conf? 
> 
> Essentiellement l'adresse de ton serveur de noms :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'est fait

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> c'est fait

 

Très bien. 

Il faudrait aussi que tu prennes connaissance du   chapitre 8b et éventuellement de la partie D du manuel  :Wink: 

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   il faut mêtre quoi dans le fichier /etc/resolv.conf? 
> 
> Essentiellement l'adresse de ton serveur de noms :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je lance la commande:

nameserver=213.187.134.55

j'ai comme reponse

Unknow host

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Chez moi, dans /etc/resolv.conf, j'ai un :
> 
> nameserveur 192.168.0.1
> 
> J'ai aussi préciser la gateway dans la configuration du reseau (/etc/conf.d/net ) :
> ...

 

Non, il n'y a pas de connerie !  :Wink: 

En fait, cela signifie que ta passerelle sert en même temps de serveur de noms. 

D'autre part, ",/etc/conf.d/net" est le fichier de config du script /etc/init.d/net.lo qui s'occupe de la gestion globale et automatique du réseau (donc, bien plus que la définition de la passerelle)

Par contre, "route" n'est qu'une commande isolée.

Il est d'ailleurs probable que le script "net.lo" utilise la commande "route" (pas vérifié).

Enfin, je crois que "resolv.conf" sert surtout lors de l'installation ou pour un dépannage manuel, lorsque "net.lo" fait des grimaces.

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   c'est fait 
> 
> Très bien. 
> 
> Il faudrait aussi que tu prennes connaissance du   chapitre 8b et éventuellement de la partie D du manuel 

 

j'ai configuré le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

il faut faire quoi aprés ça?

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> j'ai configuré le fichier /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> il faut faire quoi aprés ça?

 

Comme toujours, mettre d'abord l'environnement à jour (peut-être pas indispensable ici mais ça ne fait jamais de mal  :Wink:  )

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Ensuite, relancer le réseau avec les commandes :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

(ou plus simplement :  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart )

[EDIT] Ah, au fait, si tu veux que ce soit automatique à chaque démarrage et si ce n'est pas encore fait, ne pas oublier d'exécuter :

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   j'ai configuré le fichier /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> il faut faire quoi aprés ça? 
> 
> Comme toujours, mettre d'abord l'environnement à jour (peut-être pas indispensable ici mais ça ne fait jamais de mal  )
> ...

 

c'est fait

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> c'est fait

 

Bon, et ... ?

Si ton problème est résolu, n'oublie pas d'indiquer "(résolu)" dans le titre de ton message  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

et ça marche ? tu peux accéder au net ou pas ?

si c'est le cas, tu devrais pouvoir faire un 

```
emerge sync
```

 puis un 

```
emerge dev-lang/php
```

et ton problème sera alors (résolu) (dans le titre)

----------

## djams

 *kopp wrote:*   

> et ça marche ? tu peux accéder au net ou pas ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, tu devrais pouvoir faire un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ce n'est pas encore résolu toujour pas de connexion

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> ce n'est pas encore résolu toujour pas de connexion

 

Bon et il y a quelque-chose qui bouge, un semblant de signe de vie, des messages quelconques ?

(Si tu réponds "oui" sans être un peu plus explicite, je tape !   :Rolling Eyes:   )

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   c'est fait 
> 
> Bon, et ... ?
> 
> Si ton problème est résolu, n'oublie pas d'indiquer "(résolu)" dans le titre de ton message 

 

je ne sais pas si j'ai bien configuré les fichiers /etc/con.d/net    et /etc/resolv.conf

voila ce que j'ai fait

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.11.40 netmask 255.255.255.0 ")

routes_eth0=( "default gw 213.187.134.55" )     [c'est l'adresse du routeur]

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver=213.187.134.55

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> ce n'est pas encore résolu toujour pas de connexion

 

rhaalala au secours ! donne plus d'infos

# ping nom_de_ta_passerelle

# ping ip_de_ta_passerelle

# ping google.com

# ping 64.233.187.99

qu'est ce qui passe / ne passe pas ?

quelle est l'adresse de ta passerelle ?

edit : mets l'adresse lan de ton routeur (192.168.11.X) si tu veux que ca marche

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   ce n'est pas encore résolu toujour pas de connexion 
> 
> rhaalala au secours ! donne plus d'infos
> 
> # ping nom_de_ta_passerelle
> ...

 

c'est bon j'arrive à pinger google

merci à tous

----------

## djams

 *kopp wrote:*   

> et ça marche ? tu peux accéder au net ou pas ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, tu devrais pouvoir faire un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

j'arrive bien à pinger google par example mais quand je tape la commande 

emerge sync j'ai des message d'erreurs comme

rsync error :error in socket I0 (code 10 ) at clientserver

----------

## ghoti

 *djams wrote:*   

> j'ai des message d'erreurs comme
> 
> rsync error :error in socket I0 (code 10 ) at clientserver

 

Il faut donner le message complet !

La raison exacte de l'erreur devrait se trouver dans les lignes qui précèdent.

Bon, un exemple que j'ai repiqué dans un autre post :

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --sync
> 
> >>> starting rsync with rsync://192.117.122.104/gentoo-portage...
> 
> >>> checking server timestamp ...
> ...

 

Dans ce cas-ci, il y a un problème de routage.

Ce n'est qu'un exemple : tu auras probablement un autre message !

Mais je soupçonne tout de même une histoire de firewall ...

----------

## djams

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   j'ai des message d'erreurs comme
> 
> rsync error :error in socket I0 (code 10 ) at clientserver 
> 
> Il faut donner le message complet !
> ...

 

bonjour à tous

voici le resultat de la commande emerge sync

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

>>> retry ...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

----------

## boozo

'alute

es-tu derrière un proxy ou as-tu un fw en amont ?

si oui, comme indiqué ici dans le manuel   :Wink:   essaye un sync avec la commande :

```
emerge-webrsync
```

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> es-tu derrière un proxy ou as-tu un fw en amont ?
> 
> si oui, comme indiqué ici dans le manuel    essaye un sync avec la commande :
> ...

 

+1

sans oublier de définir les variables ci-dessous dans le cas d'un proxy

```
# export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"

# export ftp_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
```

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> es-tu derrière un proxy ou as-tu un fw en amont ?
> 
> si oui, comme indiqué ici dans le manuel    essaye un sync avec la commande :
> ...

 

Oui il y'a bien un proxy et voila ce que la commande emerge-webrsync me donne

 :oops:Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060108

 --- 

No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

ttempting to fetch file dated: 20060107

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060106

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060105

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060104

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060103

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060102

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060101

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051231

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051230

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051229

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051228

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051227

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051226

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051225

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051224

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051223

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051222

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051221

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051220

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051219

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051218

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051217

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051216

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051215

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051214

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051213

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051212

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051211

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051210

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051209

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051208

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051207

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051206

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051205

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051204

----------

## boozo

bah... et en prenant un autre mirroir ?

----------

## blasserre

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> sans oublier de définir les variables ci-dessous dans le cas d'un proxy
> 
> ```
> # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> ...

 

t'as fait ça ?

----------

## boozo

heu... moi j'avais çà plutôt mais bon c'est proche   :Wink: 

```
Code Listing 3.4: /etc/make.conf

HTTP_PROXY="http://username:password@yourproxybox.org:portnumber"

FTP_PROXY="ftp://username:password@yourproxybox.org:portnumber"

RSYNC_PROXY="rsync://username:password@yourproxybox.server:portnumber"

```

t'as essayé un petit mirrorselect -i avant ?

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   sans oublier de définir les variables ci-dessous dans le cas d'un proxy
> 
> ```
> # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> ...

 

je viens de le faire

----------

## djams

 *djams wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   sans oublier de définir les variables ci-dessous dans le cas d'un proxy
> 
> ```
> # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> ...

  et voila le resultat de la commande emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting  to feth file dated:20060108

---No md5sum present on the mirror. (not yet available.)

Attempting to feth file dated:20060108

et j'attends la suite

----------

## boozo

regarde /etc/wget/wgetrc tu devrais peut-être rajouter un truc du genre :

```
use_proxy = on

http_proxy = http://user:pass@your.proxy.name:port/

ftp_proxy = http://user:pass@your.proxy.name:port/
```

BTW :  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> et j'attends la suite

 

comment doit-on le prendre ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   et j'attends la suite 
> 
> comment doit-on le prendre ?  

 

le client est roi mon bon monsieur

----------

## kopp

Seulement, on n'est pas des commerçants...

Si je réponds pas à quelqu'un ou qu'il n'est pas satisfait, ça ne changera pas mon revenu en fin de mois, il restera toujours à 0  :Wink: 

@ djams : tu as fait ce qu'on t'a dit sur la selection des mirroirs aussi ?

----------

## djams

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Seulement, on n'est pas des commerçants...
> 
> Si je réponds pas à quelqu'un ou qu'il n'est pas satisfait, ça ne changera pas mon revenu en fin de mois, il restera toujours à 0 
> 
> @ djams : tu as fait ce qu'on t'a dit sur la selection des mirroirs aussi ?

 

non je ne l'ai pas fait

----------

## blasserre

```
# GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo" emerge-webrsync
```

celui-là marche, si ca reste coincé sur Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060107 c'est normal il est en train de télécharger 22Mo

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo" emerge-webrsync
> ```
> ...

 

j'ai tape cette commande mais ca me donne toujours le meme resultat

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051208

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051207

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051206

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051205

--- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051204

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai tape cette commande mais ca me donne toujours le meme resultat
> 
> Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051208
> ...

 

sauf que là il essaye de telecharger le snapshot du mois dernier (08/12/2005)

qui n'est forcément plus sur le serveur

ça, ça marche ?

```
# wget http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20060107.tar.bz2
```

----------

## boozo

histoire de ouf   :Shocked: 

bon et emerge-webrsync -v... en verbose y dit quoi ?

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> j'ai tape cette commande mais ca me donne toujours le meme resultat
> 
> Attempting to fetch file dated: 20051208
> ...

 

je tape cette commande et ca me donne:

16:07:06-- http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20060107.tar.bz2

   =>'portage-20060107.tar.bz2'

connecting to 192.168.11.251:3128.....;connected.

proxy request sent,awaiting response...403 Forbidden

16:07:06 ERROR 403:Forbidden.

----------

## blasserre

tu t'es pas gouré dans les user et pass de ton proxy ? 

 *Quote:*   

> # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> # export ftp_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"

 

si ton proxy en a besoin bien sur ! sinon :

 *Quote:*   

> # export http_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> # export ftp_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port"

 

si c'est pas ça je rends mon tablier   :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

grrrmmmbllld   :Confused: 

et le wgetrc et bien renseigné ?  sinon le proxy c'est un squid-like ou un ISA ?

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> tu t'es pas gouré dans les user et pass de ton proxy ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> # export ftp_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port" 
> ...

 

je ne sais pas ou je me suis gouré voila exactement ce que j'ai tapé

export http_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:3128"

export ftp_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:80"

notre proxy n'a pas besoin de mot de passe

----------

## djams

 *djams wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   tu t'es pas gouré dans les user et pass de ton proxy ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   # export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port"
> 
> # export ftp_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.server.com:port" 
> ...

 

bonjour à tous 

je suis désolé mais mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu, toujours pas de connexion internet je ne sais pas ou je me suis trompé pouvez vous m'aider 

merci

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> bonjour à tous 
> 
> je suis désolé mais mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu, toujours pas de connexion internet je ne sais pas ou je me suis trompé pouvez vous m'aider 
> 
> merci

 

hello

as tu mis quelque chose à propos des mirroirs dans ton make.conf ?

```
# grep MIRROR /etc/make.conf
```

si oui, commente les lignes en question 

ensuite tente de modifier les ports de ton proxy avant le emerge sync :

```
# export http_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:3128"

# export ftp_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:3128"

# emerge-webrsync
```

et si ça ne marche pas :

```
# export http_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:80"

# export ftp_proxy="http://192.168.11.251:80"

# emerge-webrsync
```

et si ça ne marche toujours pas donne nous des news

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   bonjour à tous 
> 
> je suis désolé mais mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu, toujours pas de connexion internet je ne sais pas ou je me suis trompé pouvez vous m'aider 
> 
> merci 
> ...

 

non j'ai rirn mis à propos des mirrors dans /etc/make.conf 

que dois-je mêttre dans ce fichier?

merci

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> non j'ai rirn mis à propos des mirrors dans /etc/make.conf 
> 
> que dois-je mêttre dans ce fichier?
> 
> merci

 

pour l'instant rien, as-tu essayé les deux blocs de code du dessous ?

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   non j'ai rirn mis à propos des mirrors dans /etc/make.conf 
> 
> que dois-je mêttre dans ce fichier?
> 
> merci 
> ...

 

oui je viens de le faire et quand je tape la commande

emerge-webrsync

ça met beaucoup de temps pour l'instant c'est bloque au nivau de

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060114

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oui je viens de le faire et quand je tape la commande
> 
> emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

c'est TRÈS bon signe  :Wink:  il doit être en train de télécharger ce snapshot

réponse dans 1/4 d'heure suivant ta connexion

juste par curiosité c'était quoi le bon port ?

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> oui je viens de le faire et quand je tape la commande
> 
> emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

pour l'insatnt ce n'est pas encore gagné il est bloqué sur le  20060110 depuis 1/4 d'heure

pour le port c'etait 80

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> oui je viens de le faire et quand je tape la commande
> 
> emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

bonjour

depuis hier il n'a pas fini il est arrivé au fichier 20051207 sans succés toujours meme méssage

----------

## djams

 *djams wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*    *djams wrote:*   
> 
> oui je viens de le faire et quand je tape la commande
> 
> emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

Bonjour

Est ce qu'il est possible de mettre à jour l'arbre de portage avec un cd , j'ai téléchargé le portage-20060107 sur un cd ?

merci

----------

## Pongten

il te suffit de décompresser l'archive dans /usr/portage  :Smile: 

----------

## djams

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> il te suffit de décompresser l'archive dans /usr/portage 

 

j'ai decompressé le portage-20060107 ,mai en voulant installer php j'ai tapé la commande 

emerge dev-lang/php

il m'affiche:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in dev-lang/php-5.1.1 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (dev-lang/php-5.1.1) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

----------

## boozo

bon reprennons dans ce thread... je suis en plein emerge world là mais je teste...

as-tu bien démasqué dev-lang/php et app-admin/php-toolkit dans package.keywords ?

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bon reprennons dans ce thread... je suis en plein emerge world là mais je teste...
> 
> as-tu bien démasqué dev-lang/php et app-admin/php-toolkit dans package.keywords ?

 

Non je ne l'ai pas fait comment le faire ?

merci

----------

## boozo

bon allez...va

```
echo "dev-lang/php ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-admin/php-toolkit ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 Si tu es en x86 !!! sinon tu adapte à ton architecture !

PS: méthode donné par guilc en première page du thread (et dans la doc)   :Wink: 

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bon allez...va
> 
> ```
> echo "dev-lang/php ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

ok c'est fait.

----------

## boozo

et ???

emerge -Dv dev-lang/php -----> OK ?

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et ???
> 
> emerge -Dv dev-lang/php -----> OK ?

 

ça ne marche pas voila le resultat

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-lang/php".

----------

## boozo

 :Shocked:   pas possible çà...

```
find /usr/portage/dev-lang -name php-5.1.1.ebuild
```

 donne quoi ?

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

>   pas possible çà...
> 
> ```
> find /usr/portage/dev-lang -name php-5.1.1.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 

elle donne rien, pas aucun message

----------

## boozo

aaha... pas d'ebuild... donc tu n'as pas portage à jours   :Wink: 

fait un petit

```
update-eix && eix -A dev-lang/php
```

voir les versions dont tu disposes

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et ???
> 
> emerge -Dv dev-lang/php -----> OK ?

 

emerge -Dv dev-lang/php-5.1.1

donne ça :

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in dev-lang/php-5.1.1 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (dev-lang/php-5.1.1) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> aaha... pas d'ebuild... donc tu n'as pas portage à jours  
> 
> fait un petit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

update-eix && eix -A dev-lang/php

me donne :

-bash: update: commande not found

----------

## boozo

mille excuses... t'as pas emergé eix...

bon alors...

```
emerge -s php

devrait te donner entre autres :

*  dev-lang/php

      Latest version available: 5.1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,064 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.php.net/

      Description: The PHP language runtime engine

      License:     PHP-3
```

nan ?

----------

## Pixys

Il faudrait peut-être reprendre depuis le début? ta connection est-elle pleinement fonctionnelle? si non  tu es connecté comment? (adsl, 56K, E1...) et par quoi? (ethernet,usb....)

----------

## boozo

en fait il veut contourner temporairement le pb avec un snapshot... après faudra reprendre à la base avec un autre thread pour le pb proxy..sinon on va pas s'en sortir   :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

Ok compris mais c'est reculer pour mieux sauter......son installation n'est même pas terminée !

----------

## boozo

a qui le dis-tu !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

> en fait il veut contourner temporairement le pb avec un snapshot... après faudra reprendre à la base avec un autre thread pour le pb proxy..sinon on va pas s'en sortir  

 

humhum, ça sent la solution de facilité ça   :Cool: 

on fera moins les malins quand il faudra télécharger 50 patchs, sources et consorts

perso pour le proxy, je suis séché   :Sad: 

----------

## djams

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mille excuses... t'as pas emergé eix...
> 
> bon alors...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour l'equipe

j'ai essayé :

emerge -s php ca me renvoi :

Traceback (most resent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2919,in ?

    searchinstance.execute(mysearch)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 725, in execute

    if not portage.portdb.xmatch(match-visible",package):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py" , line 5538, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep=mydep,mykey=mykey

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4079 , in match_from_list

    raise KeyError , "Specific key requires an operator (%s) (try adding an '=')"% (mydep)

KeyError : "Specific key requires an operator (dev-lang/php-5.1.1) (try adding an '=')"

----------

## blasserre

 *djams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Traceback (most resent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2919,in ?
> ...

 

moualala   :Crying or Very sad: 

t'as installé à partir de quoi ? une iso officielle ?

parce que là ça commence à faire beaucoup

----------

## djams

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *djams wrote:*   
> 
> Traceback (most resent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2919,in ?
> ...

 

Avec le cd (install-x86-universal-2005.1-r1.iso) que j'ai téléchargé sur http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/installcd/

----------

## boozo

P'tainnnnnn ! portage... dans les choux aussi ?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

bon refait la manip du chroot avec le liveCD et ré-emerge portage après tu sors et reteste voir si c'est mieux

PS: va falloir penser à tout reprendre à zéro ou qu'on se fasse une remote-ssh party un soir... on va jamais en voir le bout si tout part en sucette au fur et à mesure   :Wink: 

To others : z'en pensez quoi ? on appelle la partouille ?   :Razz: 

[Edit] ce que je comprends pas c'est çà :

 *Quote:*   

> KeyError : "Specific key requires an operator (dev-lang/php-5.1.1) (try adding an '=')"

 

c'est toujours le m^ message   :Shocked:   marche pourtant bien chez moi sans l'opérateur !?

----------

## Pixys

Je pense pas que ce soit malin de persister dans cette voie. Même si tu corriges les erreurs actuelles, il y a de (très) fortes chances que tu en laisses passer et ça va te retomber sur le coin de la figure à un moment où à un autre: genre devoir faire un "emerge -u portage" puis un "etc-update" ça va mettre le bordel, tu vas te planter et tu chercheras toujours à réparer quelquechose; à force tu vas être dégouté de la Gentoo.

De deux choses l'une, soit tu reprends une installation depuis un universal CD (y'en à pour 2 heures max > c'est un stage 3 pas un stage 1) soit tu reprends avec un minimal CD et tu essaies de configurer la connection internet (un peu plus de 2 heures parce qu'il faut réfléchir pour la connection, mais ça c'est plus facile et on peut t'aider)

----------

## djams

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Je pense pas que ce soit malin de persister dans cette voie. Même si tu corriges les erreurs actuelles, il y a de (très) fortes chances que tu en laisses passer et ça va te retomber sur le coin de la figure à un moment où à un autre: genre devoir faire un "emerge -u portage" puis un "etc-update" ça va mettre le bordel, tu vas te planter et tu chercheras toujours à réparer quelquechose; à force tu vas être dégouté de la Gentoo.
> 
> De deux choses l'une, soit tu reprends une installation depuis un universal CD (y'en à pour 2 heures max > c'est un stage 3 pas un stage 1) soit tu reprends avec un minimal CD et tu essaies de configurer la connection internet (un peu plus de 2 heures parce qu'il faut réfléchir pour la connection, mais ça c'est plus facile et on peut t'aider)

 

Bonjour 

Je croix que j'opte pour la deuxième solution, je suis prêt avec le cd minimal

merci

----------

## djams

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Je pense pas que ce soit malin de persister dans cette voie. Même si tu corriges les erreurs actuelles, il y a de (très) fortes chances que tu en laisses passer et ça va te retomber sur le coin de la figure à un moment où à un autre: genre devoir faire un "emerge -u portage" puis un "etc-update" ça va mettre le bordel, tu vas te planter et tu chercheras toujours à réparer quelquechose; à force tu vas être dégouté de la Gentoo.
> 
> De deux choses l'une, soit tu reprends une installation depuis un universal CD (y'en à pour 2 heures max > c'est un stage 3 pas un stage 1) soit tu reprends avec un minimal CD et tu essaies de configurer la connection internet (un peu plus de 2 heures parce qu'il faut réfléchir pour la connection, mais ça c'est plus facile et on peut t'aider)

 

Bonjour

Quelqu'un peut'il m'aider à configurer mon système avec un cd minimal ?

----------

## Pixys

oui

mais ouvre un autre post avec comme sujet configuration connection internet

----------

## djams

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> oui
> 
> mais ouvre un autre post avec comme sujet configuration connection internet

 

OK

----------

